

Interactive Map of US Investors - shanedanger
http://venturemaps.co

======
Vulture
I have trouble looking at the data (not a bug, more like usability). There are
huge sections of the chart without relevant information, just long curved
lines. This causes me to scroll horizontaly/verticaly with a little lag until
I find interesting text. Maybe something more compact would do the trick
without ruining the layout.

------
pge
Before you go worldwide, you're missing huge sections of the US. Major cities
such as Seattle, LA, DC, Austin, and Atlanta all have active early-stage tech
funders that don't appear on the map.

------
shanedanger
It's version 1.0, so feel free to make suggestions! V2.0 will be fully
dynamic, filterable, and worldwide.

~~~
savrajsingh
It would be nice to just see this as an HTML bulleted list, so users don't
need to scroll around. I'm not sure how the spatial relationship is important
after you click on a startup hub in the first map -- a multi-level list would
be easier to navigate. (My screen resolution is 1400x900 so I'm scrolling in
all directions after a click).

------
danielpchrist
Very useful and informative. Looking forward to V2.0 and community
participation.

